# gravel question



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

does anyone know what kind of gravel they use for roofs , i have found a company that makes roof shingles and when i walk by there is piles and piles of gravel that they use for the shingles ,w as wondering of going to ask if i can get some off of them but no use unless the gravel is marine safe .its just a thought 
thanks 
tom


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Im not sure if that type of gravel woul work very well in an aquarium.

First commercial gravel is generaly very sharp due to the way it is processed and may hurt fish that rub against the garvel

Also, the gravel may be contaminated by unknown chemicals, materials and minerals as it is generally used commercially. 

Personally I would be very detered to use this gravel.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*gravel*

thanks for the reply i was hesitant too it was just a thought as i could see pile and piles of it lying around . i must agree on the poss of sharpness and poss the precense of chemicals 
thanks 
tom


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have wondered about the grits used also. They are very uniformly sized and available in a large variety of colours. It might be worth looking into if only for curiosity sake.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

ASPHALT SHINGLES guys.

JESUS.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> ASPHALT SHINGLES guys.
> 
> JESUS.


I have some really old pure slate shingles that I have used in my tanks they work great for breeding and making caves.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> ASPHALT SHINGLES guys.
> 
> JESUS.


is this supposed to be sarcasm? /cant tell


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

He's just shooting his mouth off without thinking. He does that. We aren't talking about using asphalt shingles but are wondering about the nature of the various grits applied to them.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

tom g said:


> does anyone know what kind of gravel they use for roofs , i have found a company that makes roof shingles and when i walk by there is piles and piles of gravel that they use for the shingles
> tom


Where is this place? maybe i'll make an inquiry.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

BillD said:


> He's just shooting his mouth off without thinking. He does that. We aren't talking about using asphalt shingles but are wondering about the nature of the various grits applied to them.


How do you know what I'm thinking?
A lot of the time the grit is asphalt.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*gravel*

i will get the address when i go to work on tuesday , it is on commisioners street off of lakeshore , i have been trying to ask some of the workers when they walk by ,but i keep missing them as far as i can tell the gravel shows up in tractor trailors and is straight gravel . i am not talking about the stuff after it goes thru the process "AQUARIUM" i am talking about gravel that poss has not beeen treated it was a question i posted and it was simply for curiousity as i always see people posting where to find black gravel.
thanks 
tom


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> A lot of the time the grit is asphalt.


Asphalt cannot be the grit simply by definition.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

mauve said:


> Asphalt cannot be the grit simply by definition.


Tar pellets?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

the tar/asphalt is the mix used in the underlay. The grit would be crushed rock or something similar.

http://www.enotes.com/how-products-encyclopedia/shingle


> Various colors of ceramic-coated mineral granules are used as a top coat on shingles to protect them from the sun's ultraviolet rays, increase their resistance to fire, and add an attractive finish. The granules may be small rocks or particles of slag (a byproduct of ore smelting). Shingles designed for use in humid locations may include some copper-containing granules in the top coat to inhibit the growth of algae on the roof. The back surface of the shingles is coated with sand, talc, or fine particles of mica to keep the shingles from sticking together during storage.


I wouldn't use it unless what you are talking about is new gravel used on flat roofs









I've used similar before...collected from the lake.


----------

